# interested in living in portugal, advice please



## fritzie (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm an american currently living in germany. i work as a freelance designer and software developer. getting a live/work visa for germany was relatively easy, does anyone know how it might compare in portugal?

i don't speak portugese, but i did study spanish for a few years and hope that it will come back quickly as the languages are similar. i'd certainly be interested in taking some classes in the language.

what i'd like to do is spend the winter there, probably around lisbon, and do some exploring to see if it's a good place for me. (was also considering living in australia, but i'm leaning towards staying in europe as the immigration fees are quite high in oz and there is a lot more for me to explore in europe). since i work through the net i can live pretty much anywhere and might as well be in the sun!!

anyway, anyone who could give me some advice, would be awesome. i'm going to be in lisbon for a week or so on the 8th to do some surfing & would be really happy to meet up and get a beer or coffee with anyone living there who would be so kind as to give me some tips 

a bazillion thanks,
fritzie


----------



## fritzie (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks for PMs  After surfing in guincho for a week  I'm in Porto now and really like this city. thinking of maybe coming here for the winter. If there is anyone who would like to connect for a coffee/beer whatever and share some experience/advice please get in touch. thanks.

i'm especially interested in finding out about the local art scene. any painters/artists would be great to talk to. i would like to get involved in any kind of art project as a visiting artist over a period of 3-4 months or so. would also like to find out about studios to work and/or live in. unfortunately all the galleries are on holiday at the moment. cheers.


----------

